# TTTT! (Time Trial Tandem Trike)



## Dave Davenport (5 Feb 2021)

Couple of friends of mine have just had this built, they already hold a few tandem and tandem trike TT records and have decided to really go for it this summer. 





(yes, we have pointed out the stoker's seating arrangement looks very uncomfortable and the lack of pedals will limit the power output)


----------



## Sharky (5 Feb 2021)

Very nice. I'd be happy riding that.


----------



## Ian H (5 Feb 2021)

I might worry about how those wheels cope with sideways forces. The end-to-End record is ripe for updating.


----------



## dan_bo (5 Feb 2021)

Wow. That's formidable.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Feb 2021)

Wowsers, that looks very interesting. At the speed they will be travelling I would have thought some rear brakes might have been of use.


----------



## Sharky (5 Feb 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Wowsers, that looks very interesting. At the speed they will be travelling I would have thought some rear brakes might have been of use.


It's got two front brakes. Rear brakes on a trike don't do anything except lock the wheels.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (6 Feb 2021)

That looks an impressive piece of kit and a beautiful paint job. Is that a Trykit 2WD axle?


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (23 Mar 2021)

Dave Davenport said:


> Couple of friends of mine have just had this built, they already hold a few tandem and tandem trike TT records and have decided to really go for it this summer.
> 
> View attachment 572264
> 
> ...



I think you need to ditch that design and go for the Comfort model


----------



## T4tomo (23 Mar 2021)

looks awesome, given how reputedly twitchy trikes are to ride, I wouldnt be happy on it, better left to the experts at the speeds that should be capable of...


----------



## Tigerbiten (24 Mar 2021)

Trikes aren't twitchy.
What catches people out is they react the opposite way to bikes due to changes of your CoG.
If you lean right on a bike and then it turns right.
But if you lean right on a trike then it tries to turn left.
Plus on a bike you tend to lean then steer enough to correct the lean.
On a trike you need to get used to steering first then leaning to correct your balance.
Once that's second nature then trikes are easy to ride.

Luck ...........


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2021)

A tandem with equally matched riders are like a rocket and capable of good speeds and that one looks awesome

Never ridden a trike so can't comment but it looks good


----------



## T4tomo (24 Mar 2021)

Tigerbiten said:


> Trikes aren't twitchy.


Yeah I meant the cornering thing. I haven't ridden a trike since I was 3 , and the pedals were connected to the front wheel!


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (26 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> looks awesome, given how reputedly twitchy trikes are to ride, I wouldnt be happy on it, better left to the experts at the speeds that should be capable of...



So what I want to know is...are all Tandem 3 wheel Trikes allowed ? any configuration ? like 2 wheels at the back or front ?
If they are then I am using the one below,it must be a Record breaker!


----------



## Ian H (26 Mar 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> So what I want to know is...are all Tandem 3 wheel Trikes allowed ? any configuration ? like 2 wheels at the back or front ?
> If they are then I am using the one below,it must be a Record breaker!


Standard CCT regs apply, so no recumbents. Not sure about two wheels at the front.


----------



## Ian H (26 Mar 2021)

I just listened to a second story of the front wheel of a tandem trike collapsing at speed on a corner. Pretty gory.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (26 Mar 2021)

Ian H said:


> I just listened to a second story of the front wheel of a tandem trike collapsing at speed on a corner. Pretty gory.



Yes! my feeling is that two wheels at the front is more stable! ?


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Apr 2021)

First TT this morning on the P164


----------



## carpenter (6 Feb 2022)

My wife was asking about tandem trikes this morning (as we get older for rides to the pub ) - where would you purchase something like this?



Dave Davenport said:


> First TT this morning on the P164
> View attachment 582434


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2022)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> I think you need to ditch that design and go for the Comfort model
> 
> View attachment 580111



Sponsored by Irn Bru


----------



## LittleWheelsandBig (6 Feb 2022)

carpenter said:


> My wife was asking about tandem trikes this morning (as we get older for rides to the pub ) - where would you purchase something like this?



http://trykit.com/ is the only significant trike builder left in the world. Ebay fairly often lists SH Longstaff tandem trikes for sale. Be wary of any alternatives to those two options.


----------

